# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Runcible, smart pocket watch, Monohm Inc., Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Monohm Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Runcible circular smartphone recalls the pocket watch"

by Dave LeClair
February 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the Runcible, a smart pocket watch - MWC 2015 

Published on Mar 3, 2015




> The most unique device we've seen at Mobile World Congress mixes the 21st century with the 19th. It's got the design of a pocket watch but the screen and internals of a smart phone. The device runs on Firefox OS, has a wood back plate, and a camera that can be controlled with the flick of a wrist. It's certainly not going to be for everyone, but the Runcible is one part smart watch, one part pocket watch, and a total head-turner.

----------

